# AR Stripped Lowers $79.95 In Stock



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

It's Saturday night, I just put 5 on order, it took my money. Says they are in stock now at New Frontier Armory.

These are polymers. About as cheap an AR out there. My brother bought 5 about 18 months ago and they've been great.

New Frontier Armory - Firearm Sales, Transfers, and Consignment I think is their URL.


----------



## Tnronin (Nov 10, 2012)

Polymer?


----------



## k_rasmussen (Dec 21, 2012)

Psych


----------



## Gallo Pazzesco (Dec 22, 2012)

Looks like their server is up and down, up and down. 

Something fishy about the thrown-together look of that site. I'd be suspicious. Anxious to hear if they are legit or not though.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

I noticed a few server errors. New Frontier has been selling low end AR's and AR lowers for some time,
as I noted my brother bought from them about 18 months ago without a hickup. They were featuered
in the news a little while back of having lines out their retail store front for nearly a block - I think that 
was about 8 days after the horrible event in Newtown.

These polymer lowers turn a lot of people off but they are light. I have one on a stagg upper and that
combo cost me about $700 total - including the ludicrous California fees and "bullet button" feature. 
My brother has the same combo and we've both shot some pretty "cheap" Herters ammo through 
them without any problems. I mean no problems - I didn't have a jam, misfire, nothing. I kind of 
was expecting it but it didn't happen. Mind you I probably only went through 120 rounds.



Gallo Pazzesco said:


> Looks like their server is up and down, up and down.
> 
> Something fishy about the thrown-together look of that site. I'd be suspicious. Anxious to hear if they are legit or not though.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Polymer is cheap and does not hold up. If it is all you can get you have to do what you have to do.
Just like Bushmaster they are cheap for a reason, well use to be cheap. Place I do most of my business stopped sell Bushmaster because 6 out of ten hard to be returned for service to get them to work right.


----------

